# Mattel X3 Rrrumbler Trike And Cheetah Trike  Like Big Wheel



## jrcarz (Apr 14, 2016)

Please call me at 847-401-1332 if you have one for sale. 
Thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2016)

Not exactly what you're looking for, but this popped up on our local craigslist. He is also a fellow caber.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/5506128229.html


----------

